# Good places for amp repair in Toronto?



## Fuzzy Picklez (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've got an old Traynor YBA-1 that's acting up a bit lately, and I'd like to get it looked at, and repaired by someone who really knows what they're doing. Does anyone have any good recommendations for repairmen in Toronto? I know there has to be lots, but I've never had any amp work done in Toronto.

Someone with a quick turnover time is a plus too. I'd ideally like it to be gone for no more than a week or two. Wishful thinking, I know, but it's main amp right now, and my band is getting ready to record, so I need it sooner than later. 

Can anyone help me out with some suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Superfuzz Audio&mdash;Pro Guitar & Amp Repair in the heart of Toronto Tim Dudley, former long-time tech at Songbird Music. Great prices and turn around. Knows vintage Traynors cold.


----------



## Fuzzy Picklez (Apr 20, 2011)

LowWatt said:


> Superfuzz Audio&mdash;Pro Guitar & Amp Repair in the heart of Toronto Tim Dudley, former long-time tech at Songbird Music. Great prices and turn around. Knows vintage Traynors cold.


Cool okay. I've pretty much gotten the vibe they're the best in town, but I was curious if there were other options I should consider. I've good things about the repairs at capsule, but only from one dude. I've had work done by Zak, from electric standard, so I already know the place is good.

Thanks.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

What are the symptoms? It might be a quick and easy fix that you could do yourself.

DW


----------



## Fuzzy Picklez (Apr 20, 2011)

TheRumRunner said:


> What are the symptoms? It might be a quick and easy fix that you could do yourself.
> 
> DW


It's just really quite and doesn't sound like it should.
I'd honestly rather just have it looked at, since I don't really like poking about big electrical things.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Faracaster on here will know the Pete i'm talking about....He does amp work in Scarbourgh......His shop starts with an R i think, i can't recall.
oooooooooo what am i good for.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

A few years back I had some repairs done by John Fletcher. Excellent amp tech and a nice guy. I believe you can get in touch with him thru 12th Fret. Highly recommended.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

Glen C. Morris of Morris amps in Welland, Ontario. A genius who can fix anything.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Either John Fletcher at Ringworld or Pete Medvick. Both in the Beach, both know Traynor stuff cold.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Fletcher and Dudley are great but frankly, Pete Medvick is who I would recommend. Pete goes back to the old Power Supply on O'Connor. Is now building his own amps too (which are KILLER....I have two of them).
PM me for his phone #
Cheers
pete


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Fletcher and Dudley are great but frankly, Pete Medvick is who I would recommend. Pete goes back to the old Power Supply on O'Connor. Is now building his own amps too (which are KILLER....I have two of them).
> PM me for his phone #
> Cheers
> pete


I still have 2 JBL radial horns and 2 JBL 15" bass speakers that I bought from Power Supply on O'Connor...
Had to mention it cause just reading the name brought a smile to my face...thanks for the memories.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Bloor Long and McQuade fix old Traynors.


----------

